# Canon 40d shutter sticking



## Sue Bruce (Aug 4, 2009)

I have had my Canon 40d for about 20 months.  I love it.  However, I am conscious that at least once in every 100 or 200 shots I can hear the shutter stick.  It opens but does not close immediately and sounds louder.  

I have read that shutters are only good for 40k open/shuts ... and I am wondering if this might be a sign of it wearing out.  Since I shoot anywhere from 300 photos to 1000 photos a week, I am very aware that it is at or approaching the 40k mark.

Anyone else had a shutter wear out?  Is this how it starts?

Was considering upgrading to the 5d Mk II, and have already invested in a 24-70, 2.8L lens 3 months back with that upgrade in mind.  (ie. no point putting a low end lens on a high end camera) ... thoughts?

Potentially I have a big photo job in 2 weeks - would HATE for the shutter to go bad during it (don't have a 2nd SLR, only a point & shoot ...)

Sue


----------



## Garbz (Aug 5, 2009)

The rating on shutters changes from camera to camera. I think the 40D has a 100000 actuation rating. Also the shutter failure is usually catastrophic.

The shutter itself is a very quiet part of the camera. If it's louder there's a good chance the mirror return system is what you're hearing. Does the exposure come out correctly of the dodgy shot? If it's brighter then yes it could be sticking, but I'd be more interested in a picture that is half overexposed. This would indicate that the mirror is on it's way down during the exposure, and would confirm your theory of the shutter sticking.


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 5, 2009)

I've had a similar thing happen. It sounds like the shutter takes just a little longer between the first and second click than it should (I also think it's crazy that I've been shooting enough with my camera that I can detect these minute differences; chalk that up to the musicianship). I haven't been too worried about it though; I'm only just above 10k actions. Meh.


----------



## Sue Bruce (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for your responses.  I cannot tell which photo is the affected one ... so as you say, I now suspect it's the mirror that's the problem.  

Thanks!


----------

